# Corvette vs SLR- Who Gets the Ticket Faster?



## goosefoot33 (Mar 21, 2008)

My friend told me about this video and it seems to have been removed from Youtube... does anyone know of a website where this is still posted and available??
Some of the comments say it's pretty boring, but then again lots of people say that about Top Gear on Youtube...


----------



## indy-25 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've seen the video. I think its in speeders 5. The guy who does the series owns a high end sports car rental shops in NYC and Miami.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

they took it down. it really didnt show them getting pulled over. you have to buy the dvd to see it.


----------



## goosefoot33 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I had no idea it was in a series. I bet since it was in a series they took it down because of copyrights.


----------

